# Question on changing Nib



## Rangertrek (Jan 29, 2011)

I have a Baron FP and a new Heritance Nib.  First time to change a nib. When trying to change out the nib, I have no problem removing the converter and nib holder.  I do have a problem removing the nib and feeder from the nib holder.  I finally got the nib itself out; but the feeder will not come out.  

Is this a model where the feeder does not come out?
Any suggestions on feeder removal?
Thanks.


----------



## Parson (Jan 29, 2011)

I just pull them straight out, and the nib comes along for the ride. Grip it with a rag and gently rock it up and down and right and left and work it out.


----------



## Rangertrek (Jan 29, 2011)

This is a new FP, never been inked. Never had this trouble with other FPs.  I suspect it was installed with the keyway misaligned?


----------



## Rangertrek (Jan 30, 2011)

OK, problem solved.  I just let it sit for a while and came back later.  Wiggled and pulled, finally came out.  It was originally installed wrong, on lined up with the keyway.


----------

